# Detach and Attach Loader Bucket?



## Greginnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking for some advice before I try to change buckets for the first time.

I have a Ford 8N with a Schwartz FEL. I have never used this before and I don't have a manual. What is the process for detaching and attaching the bucket? I two buckets and I need to move one to storage and attach the other one. The guy who delivered the tractor to me left the other bucket sitting upside down, so I suppose I need to attach either the top or bottom pins first, swing it upright and attache the other one.

Thanks!

Here's a picture of my tractor with the FEL.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey there Greginnd, has anyone replied to your query about the bucket problem?


----------



## tractorjack (Jun 29, 2013)

take the present bucket to your storage location and lower it to the ground. If you are going to store it outside, leave it upside down like your other bucket is now. This will prevent it filling with water and becoming a breeding ground for mosquitos and it will not rust as fast, Pull the pins to the tilt pistons first, being careful not to get your feet under the bucket in case it is not completely settled. Then pull the pins to the pivot points. then drive to the other bucket and attatch the pivot points. when this is done extend the dump pistons and see if they line up with the pin holes in the bucket. If not, back the tractor up a little to rotate the bucket toward thr front of the tractor. You may have to raise the bucket a little so the bottom edge catches the ground and rotates the bucket. When the tilt piston ends can be attatched to the bucket put those pins in.. after you have done this one time it will be easy from then on. its harder to explain than do.


----------

